# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Thaiveranstaltungen in Berlin

## schiene

-- Sa., 20.10.07, 18.00 Uhr, Großes Benefiz-Thai-Fest in der Kirche am Hohenzollernplatz in Berlin mit Wahl einer Schönheitskönigin, Gala und Cabaret-Show, Tel. 0177-419 88 28 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- Fr., 26.10.07, 23.00 Uhr, Konzert mit Thai-Star Ganchai und weiteren Sängern im SCORPION-Restaurant und Musik-Café, Stromstr. 50 in 10551 Berlin-Moabit
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
- Sa., 27.10.07, 20.00 Uhr, Big HALLOWEEN-Party bei Ching am Olivaer Platz 3, 10707 Berlin-Wilmersdorf 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- Sa., 01.11.07, 18.00 Uhr, Konzert der bekannten Thai-Instrumentalgruppe „Phong Long On-Zon” in der Kirche am Hohenzollernplatz in Berlin 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- So., 04.11.07, 09.00 Uhr, Haus der Begegnung, Kathina-Fest, Pankstr. 11, 13357 Berlin-Wedding Kontakt über K & N Thai Asia Markt Pankstraße 49 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- So., 18.11.07, 23.00 Uhr, Konzert von Thai-Star Ekkachai Sriwichai. SCORPION-Restaurant und Musik-Café, Stromstr. 50 in 10551 Berlin-Moabit 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- Sa., 24.11.07, Loy Kratong Fest des Wat Buddhavihara (Berlin-Wittenau) in der Drontheimer Str., Sandam-Halle am U-Bhf Osloer Str. (Ort des letzten Songkran-Festes), Berlin-Wedding. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

Und, gehste hin?

René

----------

Loy Kratong gefällt mir immer wieder gut.
Die Frauen sagen immer --Lomantik--

Ikke freue mir

----------


## Dieter

Ich war in D noch nie auf irgendeiner Thai Veranstaltung und das bleibt ganz sicher so   :cool:  .

Ich verbringe doch meine Freizeit nicht mit irgendwelchen Deppen, die eine Bauersfrau aus Thailand importiert haben.

----------

> Ich verbringe doch meine Freizeit nicht mit irgendwelchen Deppen, die eine Bauersfrau aus Thailand importiert haben.


Das liegt doch wohl an jeden selbst, ob er mit Deppen zusammen sein will oder auch nicht.
Aber mit Sicherheit sind nicht alle auf solch einer Veranstaltung Deppen.

Anderer seits hast Du auch recht, Deppen sind auf den Veranstaltungen genug vorhanden. Hier gibt es ja auch einige.
Aber wenn es keine Deppen gäbe, hätten die anderen die meinen keinen zusein nichts zum tratschen.

----------


## Met Prik

> Aber wenn es keine Deppen gäbe, hätten die anderen die meinen keinen zusein nichts zum tratschen.


Ab dem ersten Komma verstehe ich den Sinn nicht mehr so ganz  ::

----------

Mußte auch nicht.

----------

Mit Thaiveranstaltungen in Berlin wirst Du auf Deiner Insel wohl wenig zutun haben.

----------

> Ich war in D noch nie auf irgendeiner Thai Veranstaltung und das bleibt ganz sicher so   .
> 
> Ich verbringe doch meine Freizeit nicht mit irgendwelchen Deppen


Siehst, aus dem gleichen Grund, war ich noch nie auf dem Oktoberfest! Weil Wiesendeppen sind noch depperter! Und das heißt schon was!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Met Prik

> Mit Thaiveranstaltungen in Berlin wirst Du auf Deiner Insel wohl wenig zutun haben.


Da hast du natuerlich Recht, deguenni  :Wink:

----------


## schiene

> Und, gehste hin?
> 
> René


Nö,was will ich in Berlin?Die einzige Thaiparty/Veranstaltung war Bad Homburg in den letzten 5 Jahren.

----------

> Ich war in D noch nie auf irgendeiner Thai Veranstaltung und das bleibt ganz sicher so   .
> 
> Ich verbringe doch meine Freizeit nicht mit irgendwelchen Deppen, die eine Bauersfrau aus Thailand importiert haben.


Bin erstaunt, dass sich niemand daran stösst......

Seit wann wird das Deppentum über die Thaifrau definiert? Das ist völliger Blödsinn. So manche Farmerstochter hat mehr drauf als ihre angetraute Farangnase.

Oder wie hier in diesem Beispiel:

Egal wie viel Scheisse der Farang im Hirn hat - Hauptsache er hat massig Kohle. Da lässt sich dann auch schon mal ein Stadtmädchen auf so nen Deppen ein.

----------

Zu Dieters Beitrag habe ich mich doch (hoffentlich eindeutig) geäussert! Was dem Dieter sein Oktoberfest ist dem doc die Thaiparty aber egal wo, die Hauptsache ist:  :einergehtnoch: 

Grüße

Volker

----------


## walter

> Zitat von Dieter
> 
> Ich war in D noch nie auf irgendeiner Thai Veranstaltung und das bleibt ganz sicher so   .
> Ich verbringe doch meine Freizeit nicht mit irgendwelchen Deppen
> 
> 
> Siehst, aus dem gleichen Grund, war ich noch nie auf dem Oktoberfest! Weil Wiesendeppen sind noch depperter! Und das heißt schon was!
> Grüße
> Volker


sorry, also ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass es auf dem münchner oktoberfest weit weniger deppen gibt als in der grossen schar der farangehemänner.   :smt119

----------

> Zitat von volker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zitat von Dieter
> 
> ...


Ohh, will dich auch keine mehr?

Grüße

Volker

----------


## walter

nein volker,
das tu ich mir bestimmt kein zweites mal mehr an. ich habe meine lektion gelernt. 
ausserdem kann ich das partout nicht leiden, wenn eine frau das r mit einem l verwechselt.   ::

----------

walter, ich finde es süß wenn meine Frau Volkel sag :aetsch: t"!

----------


## walter

ja volker,
ich will nun meine gedanken nicht weiter spinnen.
vielleicht schreibe ich mal ein buch, den titel hätte ich schon.  :musik:

----------

Für solche Stories finden sich immer, dankbare Leser, also hau rein :computer: 

Grüße

Volker

----------


## walter

volker,
das ist eine schmutzige geschichte.
vielleicht nimmt sie einigen die ruhe, auch wenn man ganz zufrieden ist.   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

@Walter, jetzt machst du es aber spannend...

----------


## walter

@daniel,
vielleicht sollte ich einfach nur kurzgeschichten bringen, so episoden aus dem (ihren) verkorksten leben.

so wie meine erste Story: darling, I am in hospital.
oder: da staunt der familienvater, das kind aus dem nichts.

----------

> Was dem Dieter sein Oktoberfest ist dem doc die Thaiparty


Vielleicht siehst Du es falsch. Ein Partygänger bin ich nicht, habe ich auch nicht gesagt. Ein Oktoberfest ist auch nichts für mich.
Meine Frau mag diese Thaipartys auch nicht und ich selbst war früher mal auf wenige Veranstaltungen. 
Diese sogenannten Party sind ja weit im Land verstreut. Lange Anfahrtswege. Geistiges Niveau trifft man dort auch nicht an.
Das Geschehen in unserer Stadt reicht uns.

----------

doc, war auch nicht ernst gemeint und zu deiner letzten Ausage, Kein Widerspruch

Grüße

Volker

----------

Viele Frauen unterhalten sich in der Fäkalsprache, reden schlecht über Ihre Männer, soweit die Farangs es nicht verstehen. Reden über Zockerei, über das viele geld was sie von Ihren Männern abknöpfen.
Sowas führt zu keiner intakten Ehe und hält auch nicht lange stand.

----------

Ja, die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht und das ganze auf ein Minimum reduziert, ebenso die Kontakte zu anderen Thais auf 2 reduziert und ein gewisser Thai-Shop in der Nachbarstadt, wird auch nicht mehr angesteuert, da er eine Keimzelle ist!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## walter

also bei meiner fastexfrau hat schon ein thaikontakt gereicht, um meiner ehe den rest zu geben. diese angebliche tante am neckar stellte sich später als frühere ex-topdienstleisterin in frankfurt heraus.
letztendlich ist man nie sicher.   :smt079

----------

walter, da hast du Recht! letztendlich liegt die Betonung aber auf *nie sicher*! Vielleicht ist die Gefahr bei ner Thai größer (Monta, Finger still halten  :cool:  ) aber auch bei ner Deutschen biste nie sicher!  :Nono:  

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Dieter

> da er eine Keimzelle ist!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Volker


Ich wohn ja nur ein paar Gehminuten vom Rosenheimer Platz, dem mit inzwischen 3 Thaishops merkantilen Zentrum des hiesigen Thailebens, entfernt und kann bestaetigen, da keimt alles moegliche aber kaum Gutes   :cool:  .

----------

Dieter, freut mich, dass du meine Erfahrung bestätigst, ist doch schön wenn wir ab und an mal der gleichen Meinung sind!

Grüße

Volker

----------

> ...das ist eine schmutzige geschichte...


Kleine schmutzige Geschichten.
Gib ruhig mal die ein oder andere Kostprobe.

----------

